# 1987 Suzuki Lt125 4 wheeler $500.00



## gacatfish30656 (Aug 15, 2007)

Runs Great has reverse,frt and rear racks
$500.00 e-mail for more info


----------



## pfharris1965 (Aug 15, 2007)

*...*

Ooops...you may wanna move this over to the swap and sale forums...you will get more veiws...


----------



## WarEagleMatty (Aug 15, 2007)

*sold if runs well*

call me 904 6554337


----------

